# Hilarious Use of Classical Music in Popular Culture



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Chopin's Funeral March in a 1960s' folksong, _"Tu-104 is the best plane in the world."_


----------



## John Zito (Sep 11, 2021)

(misunderstood thread)


----------



## AaronSF (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## AaronSF (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## AaronSF (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## AaronSF (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

YouTube videos are sometimes not visible in other countries, and tend to disappear over time. Please add a short line about the content (like in the OP) so it can be seen what you're sharing.


----------



## PeterKC (Dec 30, 2016)

Art Rock said:


> YouTube videos are sometimes not visible in other countries, and tend to disappear over time. Please add a short line about the content (like in the OP) so it can be seen what you're sharing.


Does this count. It is as hilarious today as it was when I saw it as a kid! (10) Elmer Fudd - Kill the Wabbit (Official Video) ft. Bugs Bunny - YouTube


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Another use of Strauss' Zarathustra. This perfectly illustrates the impact Barbie dolls had on girls back in the day.


----------



## RandallPeterListens (Feb 9, 2012)

And who (of a certain age) can forget the use of a portion of the flower duet from Delibes' Lakme in a British Airways television commercial? 1970s?


----------



## RobertJTh (Sep 19, 2021)

PeterKC said:


> Does this count. It is as hilarious today as it was when I saw it as a kid! (10) Elmer Fudd - Kill the Wabbit (Official Video) ft. Bugs Bunny - YouTube


As we're talking animation, this is one of the weirdest (but strangely effective) uses of Western CM in Japanese anime:


----------

